# Kelly Rowland: I want her hair; How to weave it up????



## CatSuga (Nov 1, 2005)

Sew-in would be the most obvious.
But I don't know many stylists that know how to do a proper closure.
Plus I'm not going to trust gelling down my hair to blend.
I was thinking about getting some tree braids with her type of curly hair. 

I want it just like this. Really long.






More Kelly pics. Some times it looks really poofy. I don't like that.


----------



## Millahdoowop (Nov 1, 2005)

I want to go for her look... kind of. I don't know how you'll do that. I'm texturized right now, but even when I was natural with my curly weave last time I used a blend of gel and moisturized to get that ripple effect in the front.   I'm going to do that again, but with smaller curls (curly perm) on the indian hair. I don't know about closures though... some look fine, others not so good.


----------



## sky_blu (Nov 1, 2005)

I wanted her hair too. I just need to know what kind of weave to use.


----------



## Blossssom (Nov 1, 2005)

But how do you make it look like it grew out of your own head?

Is it possible that it may be a lace-front?  It looks so natural...

You won't get this look using gel or anything else.  The part is your "goliath".


----------



## CatSuga (Nov 1, 2005)

Blossssom said:
			
		

> The *part* is your "goliath".



True.
I'm too scared (and broke) to attempt hooking up a lace front.
I believe Kelly is relaxed and has a sew-in. They just leave her natural hair out at the top and curl it to blend with the weave.
A closure peice would be good.
And I would still have the part with tree braids.

Treebraids




I'll just have to find the right type of hair.


----------



## Super_Hero_Girl (Nov 1, 2005)

I think it's a lace front.  I've seen lace fronts on ebay with parts in them.  They actually have some where they pull they hair apart at different angles and it looks like scalp.  They even put it in a ponytail.  Yea, I said Ebay! They are upwards of $250 though.  Good luck with the treebraids if you get them.


----------



## Blossssom (Nov 1, 2005)

CatSuga said:
			
		

> True.
> I'm too scared (and broke) to attempt hooking up a lace front.
> I believe Kelly is relaxed and has a sew-in. They just leave her natural hair out at the top and curl it to blend with the weave.
> A closure peice would be good.
> ...



If you're planning to leave out part of your hair (for the part), the extension (obviously) needs to be as close in texture to your natural hair as possible.

That's the only way... 

To keep it silky looking at all times, if you had to go with a wavy texture of hair (it's not inexpensive to find 4a/b type extension hair), I would suggest washing your natural hair (which is exposed) and applying silkening oils/moisturizers and blending it in.


----------



## CatSuga (Nov 1, 2005)

Well the tree braids would hide my hair so I wouldn't have to worry about it showing. The part would just be braided with the hair.  I just know there is no way to blend it.

Found some more on the web, but they have their hair blended.


----------



## Blossssom (Nov 1, 2005)

You may have to just go with the blended look... 

I like the first lady's hair... it's nice...

The part Kelly has is "off da hook"...

It will still look nice blended, however...


----------



## CatSuga (Nov 1, 2005)

Better tree braid pics.







It'll just be the first lady's hair braided like this.

I can't find a good pic but they sell the type of hair Kelly has at a BBS store.
It's very loose and is more curly than wavy. 











I've tried all 3 of these and they don't give the exact effect of Kelly's hair. You have to drown it in mousse and then it still only looks half as good.


----------



## Blossssom (Nov 1, 2005)

Wow!  It cost to look good!

Kelly's hair is amazing... I hope you get the results you're looking for, CS!

You'll be too fly whatever you come up with.  The "Chili" looking lady's hair is very pretty, too.  

That part Kelly has is so special.


----------



## Super_Hero_Girl (Nov 1, 2005)

I foud another pic of tree braids:  http://www.salonsofamerica.com/hair...93&sessionid=e02fc487355f83097e8031aa55a1cb4d


----------



## CatSuga (Nov 1, 2005)

Hell yeah.

If that's a lacefront, I'll sell my kidney to get one of those.
Beyonce's hair doesn't look as good as hers.
Damn that part.


----------



## Blossssom (Nov 1, 2005)

Super_Hero_Girl said:
			
		

> I foud another pic of tree braids:  http://www.salonsofamerica.com/hair...93&sessionid=e02fc487355f83097e8031aa55a1cb4d



Wow!  That one chick's hair is "da bomb"!  Wavy, silky and pretty.

I agree, Cat... Kelly's hair looks better than Bey's most of the time.

Tyra, too, I understand wears lace-fronts... man, to have MONEY!  And lots of IT!


----------



## CatSuga (Nov 1, 2005)

Ok y'all. I found the hair. I'm so slow, it's called Remy hair.

Now I know my city's BBS like the back of my hand and only 1 sells Remy hair.
This lil' Asian lady sells it in downtown and she charges $45 for what looks like 1/4 the amount what you would get with a normal bulk.
These pics are from SwtCandy's (aka "Weavegate of 04") site.
And SwtCandy sells it for $280! She ought be shame!


----------



## GinaG (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi! You can achieve the look by doing a sew in leaving as little hair out as possible and buying the hair from Nature Girl - Texture 3C (kinky)

hth!


----------



## angelk316 (Nov 1, 2005)

Mabey kelly has strand by strand?


----------



## asummertyme (Nov 1, 2005)

i think that is a lace front...


----------



## asummertyme (Nov 1, 2005)

asummertyme said:
			
		

> i think that is a lace front...




here was my attempt on a kelly rowland..i used hair from lugos..














mines is much shorter..ima bout to do this stlye very soon..

here is how i did it...
http://public.fotki.com/asummertyme/my_curly_weave/


----------



## morehairplease (Nov 1, 2005)

CatSuga your tree braids are SO pretty! 





			
				CatSuga said:
			
		

> True.
> I'm too scared (and broke) to attempt hooking up a lace front.
> I believe Kelly is relaxed and has a sew-in. They just leave her natural hair out at the top and curl it to blend with the weave.
> A closure peice would be good.
> ...


----------



## CatSuga (Nov 2, 2005)

tishee said:
			
		

> CatSuga your tree braids are SO pretty!



That ain't me.


----------



## Super_Hero_Girl (Nov 2, 2005)

Asummertyme I checked out your album.  I really don't know how you did it, but your hair looks great like that.  I've never seen a sew in with a net before.  Yours looks very nice.


----------



## asummertyme (Nov 2, 2005)

Super_Hero_Girl said:
			
		

> Asummertyme I checked out your album.  I really don't know how you did it, but your hair looks great like that.  I've never seen a sew in with a net before.  Yours looks very nice.


thnx!! its called the net method...makes ur weaves extremly flat..no lumps or bumps...


----------



## morehairplease (Nov 2, 2005)

CatSuga said:
			
		

> That ain't me.


 
It's not.... . Sorry about that catsuga. It still looks good though  .


----------



## HoneyDew (Nov 2, 2005)

You can get that look with the interlocking technique I get (http://www.lisha.com/interlockingmeth.html), but it cost a lot (I pay $400 including Mizani relaxer - and I hate admiting the cost to myself  ).

A sew in can work too, if you get a good weaver and use hand tied wefts (in the front , at least).  And I agree with others, the net method that has been mentioned would be great for this style, as well.

You can moisturize and do a tight roller set of your own hair in the very front to match the extensions.  One of us had some pictures in her album where she did that and I cannot remember who it was.    

Indianshairs.com has hair to match this at a good price, but be sure to get the handtied,double drawn. Naturegirl has hair like that, but they are too expensive for me and the hair per weft, in my opinion, is thin so you have to buy even more. Some suppliers of the indian virgin hair get theirs from Indianhairs.com so it is better to go to them yourself.  Try the "Colored Products" link for hair that is in the color you want.  It looks like Kelly has color #1.


----------



## carmend (Nov 2, 2005)

I believe Kelly's hair is a lacefront.  Thats why it looks so good and natural.  It will be very hard to get any other type of weave/extentions to look exaclty that good.  Plus her wig has some VERY high quality hair in it.  But depending on how much money u are willing to spend u can get close to that look.  You can do it with any of the types of extention methods mentioned (tree/lace braids, sew in, fusion, whatever)  The key is getting the right hair and then getting someone who knows how to do whatever technique u choose.  Here is a picture of my current sew in weave.  I did it myself.  I only leave a lil bit of my hair out.  This is what needs to be done if you want to avoid blending issues.  I also have other pics in my fotki of other similar (curly) sew ins Ive done.  I also have fotki pictures of curly lace/tree braids that Ive had done as well.  

Here is my fotki info

http://public.fotki.com/carmend3/
pw = africa

And here is the pics of me now with some curly hair that purchased from Peru.  This hair is hard to come by but u could still get something similar from other vendors.


----------



## Millahdoowop (Nov 2, 2005)

Omygoodness girl. Your hair is banging. I hope I get that look with the indian hairs that I get. I'm going to curly perm them on the perm rods and hope for the 3c hair. Ooooh I can't wait. I think I'll do the part in the front... although I don't know if it'll be down the middle or a little off center.


----------



## carmend (Nov 3, 2005)

I have done curly perm on indian hair and it looks really nice... The challenge is that the perming process can cause the hair to tangle.  So BE SURE to apply some type of deep conditioning treatment to the hair after u do the perm.  When I do mine I actually apply an aphogee treatment during the perming process (the aphogee bottle has instructions).  This specifically is not necessary, especially since aphogee is so expensive   But some type of post processing treatment it highly recommended.  

In the curly perm section of my fotki I have pics of some of the hair I permed and the rods I used...


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Nov 3, 2005)

OK.  Now I want a lacefront again. . .


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Nov 3, 2005)

asummertyme said:
			
		

> thnx!! its called the net method...makes ur weaves extremly flat..no lumps or bumps...



Can you explain that net method a little more?  Do you just braid your hair and all the net on top and sew the hair into that?


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Nov 3, 2005)

CatSuga, 

Have you thought about "deep wave" human hair?  I don't think it's as pricey as the remy, but the curls are very nice.


----------



## carmend (Nov 3, 2005)

I agree some type of deep wavy would be a good option...

Hollywood (name brand) sells nice deep wavy hair.  You should be able to find this at most BSS.    Also indianhairs.com sells processed hair on their other site rkhairproducts.com.  They have a really nice deep wavy texture also....


----------



## Hairheaven (Jun 4, 2012)

Do any body know where I can buy this hair for wholesale?


----------



## yaya24 (Jun 4, 2012)

Thats a wig


----------



## Tiye (Jun 5, 2012)

I looked at a recent pic. It's either a weave or a u-part wig. You can see her leave out section on the top. Her hair appears to be relaxed and she probably braids it up or uses small rollers to make it blend with the hair piece. It's not hard to replicate this look with any tight curly hair that's a reasonable match for your texture.


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Jun 5, 2012)

Its been said Kelly uses Onyc hair for her weaves.

Ill come back later with a link to my thread about my curly weave I had with the same brand but different texture done by one of the forum members.

ETA: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=607763


----------

